

23 Things Michael Jordan taught me about Entrepreneurship - idiotb
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/featured-articles/how-to-become-legendary-23-things-michael-jordan-taught-me-about-entrepreneurship/

======
TamDenholm
I hate to be a nazi but reformatting the title to not be all caps would be
appreciated by more people than just myself. :)

~~~
artmageddon
The blog post title on the site took up my entire screen. That's the first
time I've ever seen that happen.

------
JoeAltmaier
He left out "HOW TO USE THE SHIFT-LOCK KEY"

------
juddlyon
#24: Win at all costs by being ruthless and ego-maniacal. See: Cartwright,
Brown, Juanita, HOF speech, etc.

Sorry, couldn't resist. More of a Magic/Bird guy. :)

